# Berkeley DB corruption on FreeBSD11.2



## Ananth (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi,
We're running  BerkeleyDB (libdb-4.4.so) on FreeBSD 11.2. The same lib was working fine on FreeBSD10.4. We compiled it on FreeBSD11.2. But, it gives Database corruption error intermittently.
We're using a python application that stores and reads information from the DB using the bsddb3 wrapper. 
This app is the only writer, though there are multiple readers - so, concurrent writes are not a problem.

Could there be any change in FreeBSD11.2 with respect to FreeBSD10.4 that could cause this corruption?

Thanks


----------



## a6h (Mar 19, 2021)

11.2-RELEASE is dead and gone ==> EOL: October 31, 2019
Either update to 11.4-RELEASE ==>  EOL: September 30, 2021
or wait for FreeBSD 13.0 ==> announcement: 30 March 2021


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 19, 2021)

I used Berkeley DB using bsddb3 from FreeBSD 9, 10, 11 (long time) and now 12, with never any corruption. Let's see: the database was last created in January 2017, and has since only been updated every hour or two. So the problem is not universal.

While vigole's advice to upgrade the base operating system is sound, Berkeley DB is a package or port, so not so much affected by the base OS. But I think your db4 package might be old. I'm running version 5 (to be exact 5.3), don't know when I upgraded from db4 to db5 (my notes don't show that unfortunately). Still, db4 ran for many years very stable, so in and of itself it's not broken.


----------

